# Hi from Europe



## EvilFairyQueen (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi,
nice to meet other MAC lovers!
I'm a 19 year old student from Germany. I just love MAC because of the great quality and amazing colours. My fave products are the eyeshadows and the mineralize skinfinishes. My hobbies include dancing, reading, surfing, traveling and meeting my friends. 

Ciao


----------



## Ambi (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome! I'm new too, I've discovered this forum about a month ago and I'm so glad I did!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 24, 2007)

to Specktra


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi there!  Welcome


----------



## msmack (Feb 25, 2007)

WELCOME, you'll love it here!


----------



## juli (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Pei (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome here~


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Dawn (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## caffn8me (Mar 15, 2007)

Wilkommen bei Specktra!  Good to have you here


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 15, 2007)

WELCOME!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 30, 2007)

Glad to have you here


----------



## katebug48 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## user79 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello to Germany! Welcome to Specktra.


----------

